# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار >  نحوه نوشتن نتیجه گیری در مستندت داکیومنت

## sanazbegmaz

میخواستم یه راهنمایی بکنید تا من برای داکیومنت پروژه ام نتیجه گیری بنویسم. موضوع پروژه من سیستم امورمشترکین 118 هست که قابلیتهای ثبت و ویرایش و جستجوی شماره تلفن و صدر نامه و گزارشگیری داره .ممنون از لطفتون

----------


## behnam25214

برای پروژه های عملی آخه چی باید نوشت؟بگو در نتیجه پروژه نوشته شده حاصل شد.
تحقیق نیست که نتیجه بنویسی! :متفکر:

----------

